# Log crib



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I am building a Log Crib for my youngest daughter's baby due in Feb. Here are a few pictures of the progress so far.

This is the Lodge Pole pine logs I am using.



This is the jig I made to mark the center of the logs.



This shows the drill and holes the tenons go in.



The next two pics are of the tenon cutter jig on my table saw.





The last two pics are of the Log Crib so far.





Sorry for the crowded work area, makes it hard to see the crib.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I like this thread so far. I've never seen a set up like the one you have for turning tenons like that. I'm sure someday I'll be able to borrow that technique. Thank you. I'll be watching for more.


----------



## Veritas Innovations (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey, that looks good. Although I havent tried by hand at turning tenons on my table saw, we hav used somewhat the same technique in the way that we hollowed out the acoustic channel on our product called The Power Pallet.










We just started using this technique and im kind of surprised that we can dado and hollow about 80 of these until the blade starts to dull, but weve been using 80 tooth blades. In you experience, does utilizing the different blade increase your longevity? Could I be using a different blade and turning higher quantity while cotting some cost? Thanks!


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks good Travico, and that's a good idea for the tenons.
How did you do that short double tenon though?


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I have not tried any different blades. The one on the table saw has been on there for a while. It probably does need changing, but for this one job, it is working fine. Now if I was making log furniture for a living, I would have the tenon cutters, that use drills.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That short double tenon was done VERY carefully!! I plan on cutting out, from some thick boards, the state of Montana. The wife is going to draw a bear head in it and I am going to route out the lines. This Montana cut board, will go into one of the ends and be held in with tenons, all around it. I may have to use smaller tenons, but I have thought of a holder, made out of PVC pipe and some large hose claps. I am at work today and tomorrow, but plan on working on it Tues and Wed.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That tenon jig is no doubt very cool man! I like that! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I like your center marking jig. Very clever. I can't wait to see the progress on this build. I've never seen a log crib.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Trav, is that tenon jig offset, or is it directly in line with the blade? I couldn't quite tell from the pictures.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

The tenon jig guide all thread is directly over the blade. I adjust the blade height to get the tenon diameter, which is really the radius. I drilled a hole the size of the tenon I want, then I take a scrap log and make cuts, adjust the blade height, till I get the tenon diameter I want, by fitting the tenon in the hole I drilled.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks. I couldn't tell for sure though. I was almost thinking that you had it slightly off to make the tenon like some people make crown molding on the table saw. Once I get home from deployment, I'll have to toy with this a bit. Any other pointers?


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

With the table saw on, you slowly turn the log, as you push the log along the all thread rod to cut the tenon. The blade shaves the log like a pencil sharpener as you turn the log. The two nuts on the all thread are stops for the log to hit. Drill the hole, in the end of the log, slightly bigger than the all thread, so it will slide better.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Got you. Neat idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

schnitz said:


> Thanks. I couldn't tell for sure though. I was almost thinking that you had it slightly off to make the tenon like some people make crown molding on the table saw. Once I get home from deployment, I'll have to toy with this a bit. Any other pointers?


Thanks for serving our country....


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Pauley said:


> Thanks for serving our country....


I think I can speak for a lot of the fellow members of the forum when I say:

"You're welcome!"


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Travico said:


> With the table saw on, you slowly turn the log, as you push the log along the all thread rod to cut the tenon. The blade shaves the log like a pencil sharpener as you turn the log. The two nuts on the all thread are stops for the log to hit. Drill the hole, in the end of the log, slightly bigger than the all thread, so it will slide better.


I love seeing new ideas, that is just too cool, good thinking. For some reason I was thinking the log was being fed by screwing the threaded rod onto the support board. Where did you get your logs? 

Your daughter is going to really love your gift to her, it looks great.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

You could take a grinder and smooth the threads off the rod end, toward the logs, so the logs could slide better. I would keep threads on the end of the rod, close to where it goes through the support block of wood, to adjust the STOP nuts for the log tenon. Also, the support block of wood, clamped to the tablesaw by the blue hand clamps, could be done away with. If the log is curved, and not perfectly straight, it gets in the way of turning. I did remove it after doing several logs and just held he log in my hand at close to the correct level. You can look online for HOMEMADE LOG TENON CUTTERS. This was not totally my idea, but I modified the ones I saw.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I got the logs in Montana. I have a cabin there. Lodge Pole pine are the logs.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Travico said:


> I got the logs in Montana. I have a cabin there. Lodge Pole pine are the logs.


Beautiful state. I didn't know if you ordered the poles or cut them, thanks for the information.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Ive seen similar jigs for cutting tenons on the TS with a drill like that on you tube. Its a neat idea if youre safe about it and it fits the application.

Log crib sounds way cool. Anxious to see progress on this.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

A lot of guys would cry about not having the 'correct' tool for the job.




You sir, are one of those guys that just does the best with what he has and MAKES things happen! :yes:

Great work and awesome pictures! Hope you update this thread as you go forward with your project! :thumbsup:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I worked all day on the crib today. I cut the logs for the long side rail on the back and glued them up after sanding. 12 spindles. I also sanded everything, which took nearly all day. I did glue up one end piece and the two short front sides where the slide rail will go in. On the long back, the bottom rail that holds the 12 spindles, I broke the tenon in the end. If I had more logs that size, I would have remade it, but I was also gluing the spindles in at the time, so once you start gluing, you have to go with it. I took the 3 inch broken tenon and glued it back on the rail. I will put a lag bolt through it to help hold it on, since it is one of the tenons that hold the side up. I only reused a couple of cuss words when it broke. I had dry fitted everything before I glued up, but I must have missed something. I was using a maul as an adjusting tool. Don't know my own strength. I did not take any pictures today, since I was mostly sanding, but I will take them tomorrow and show the progress and broken piece. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Went out to the shop this morning and checked on the broken tenon glue up. The first pic is of the shop work area as a whole. Tenon cutting makes a lot of sawdust. 



This next pic is of the tenon glued up.



Sorry for the blurred pic. The 3rd pic is of the tenon with a pencil line to show how far the tenon will go in the post of the bed. You can see the bolt I put in it. Heck, it is blurred also.



This pic is of the tenon and the bolt in it.



I had to go to town today and get a sheet of 3/4 plywood for the mattress to lay on and had to get some duct tape. I use the duct tape on the back of my sandpaper, when I put it in the palm sander. Helps it last longer. I also sanded on the post that are going to take the board, where I am going to route out the Bear. I did some planing of the boards also, but will have those pics tomorrow. I also, cut the grass in the backyard today, so it has not all been a shop day. I work Thur and Fri nights at work.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Travico said:


> had to get some duct tape. I use the duct tape on the back of my sandpaper, when I put it in the palm sander. Helps it last longer. .


I don't doubt you but you gotta educate me on this one if you get time.

I got a feeling this may be one of those 'Jedi Carpenter' tricks that I have not seen yet. :yes:

Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Anytime I use sandpaper in a palm sander or if I am wrapping the sandpaper around a block of wood, I will tape the back of the sandpaper with duct tape, to help it hold together longer, without tearing.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

First part of the project today, was to rebore the hole in the post, for the tenon that broke. The tenon and hole were not lined up properly. When the tenon broke, I had my back to it as I worked on the other side, with the adjusting maul. I don't know how it broke, unless it just fell out the post hole and hit the ground. Anyway, the first picture is of the plug I put in the hole. I had started out trying to make a half moon piece to fit around the tenon, in the oblong hole in the post.  That did not work. So I just plugged the hole, then redrilled it.



I did sand it after I drilled the hole and it looked fine. Here is the pic of the hole drilled.



The next pic is of my ******* sander jig I made in the 90's. I drilled a hole in the handle so I could bolt it to my jig. When I need the belt sander to free hand sand, I just unbolt it.



The next pic is of the boards that I planed and glued together for the bear to be drawn on. I don't know if I am going to use it. After planing, it was full of bug tunnels. The wife wants to use it, as it adds old character. We will see. I was wondering if there is a wood putty or such I can put in there, that takes a stain good? I need to find out is bondo will take a stain, but I do not think so. Charles Neil uses bondo in his antique restorations. This board I planed, was in her fathers barn for nearly 30 years.





The next pic, is my cove jig. I have never done this, but it worked pretty good. The 2x2 boards that I was using to put the plywood and mattress on, needed to form to the shape of the log they were going to be screwed to. However, only the long side rail cove worked. I had to re-saw some on the other sides. They would not screw up correctly to leave a flat place for the plywood to set on.



I also had another problem. When I screwed the 2x2 boards in, I notice that the plywood would sit too high on them. If you stand outside the crib, you could see the edge of the plywood. It was suppose to be hidden behind the log. I could not lower the 2x2 boards or make them smaller. So, since the plywood acts as a boxspring for the mattress, I told the wife to get some foam padding and some chair/furniture type covering and we were going to cover the plywood. Now you would not see the plywood edge, under the mattress, but the fabric of the BOXSPRING!! Problem solved!! Now I am at work, for two nights and a much needed rest.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Travico said:


> Problem solved!! Now I am at work, for two nights and a much needed rest.


Great Update! :thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Man I regret not making the time to stay involved on this forum! Hope to be back and active! I love the way this crib is looking man... Beautiful job so far. Can't wait to see the finished piece. 

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks like its coming along great. Cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks great so far. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Woke up today around noon after working night shift. The boards I glued together, that I was going to use to route out the bear, had too many deep bug holes in it. So I planed off three boards and let the wife decide which ones to use. The first pic is of the board. I don't know what wood it is. It is not oak. It was one of the boards from father-in-law, which he had stored for around 30 years. It has small worm holes in it and we are wanting to use that rustic look in the log crib. The second pic is the boards glued up. I think the dark spots maybe oil, but they may be cut out, since I always glue up bigger than I need. I did glue up several of the log ends and since I had a lot of glue ups drying, I decided to split firewood this evening. The 20 ton log splitter did fine.





I will be hot and heavy on it tomorrow, good Lord willing!!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Got a late start in the shop this morning. I sanded the board the bear or deer was to be routed on. Come to find out, my daughter only wants antlers and a skull drawn and routed. The first pic is of the jig I made to cut into the side of a log, so the edge of the board is hid. It took me over an hour to make the jig. It took longer to set up the jig, than it did to do the cutting. The side logs I used this jig on will also have tenons on the ends, to hold the board on the crib.



The logs for the top and bottom of the board do not have tenons, so the cut for the top and bottom edge go in, can be cut the whole length of the log. This second pic is of the table saw jig I made and used a dado blade. I tacked a board on the side of the log to keep the log straight as I cut it.



The next pic is of the logs and board before the cut is made and the 4th pic is of the logs after the cut.





I was hoping to get more done today, but company came and the nascar race was on, so hopefully I can get the slide log gate built tomorrow and the bed put together. The wife is to draw the antlers tonight on the board, so I can route it out tomorrow.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Did not do much on the crib Monday. Only did some alignment adjustments on the squareness of the crib and did cut the plywood that will hold the mattress up. The wife wanted her kiln set up to fire some ceramics, so I had to clean out the sawdust for that. I did go to town and get the spring hinges for the slide gate. I am working the next four days, so not much is going to get done till Sat.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I finally clicked onto this thread, this is looking real nice Travico. I love the jigs and rigs you are using to do this.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I have not done a lot on the crib the last several days. I had to work the last 4 days and I am now working my 3 nights. I did get in the shop this morning though, but did not get as much as I wanted done. I routed out the deer drawing the wife drew. I still need to sand it and glue it to the log frame.



I also made the log that went under the slide gate. It acts as a stop for the gate and also keeps the front of the crib together. I just have the plywood sitting there, but we are going to cover it with the furniture cloth the wife bought. I will also PIN the plywood at the ends to help hold the front together.



The next picture is of the top log of the slide gate. I cut the indentions in the log at both end to hole the latch. The pic makes it look like the holes are not lined up, and yes I went back in the shop to see. From one end of log to the other, the tenon holes are about a 1/4 inch off. But, on my way to work tonight, I think I have thought of another way to do the latches and my just redo the log, with smaller cut outs for the latches. It seems my mind is always thinking of better ways!! I still need to sand and dress up the log, that is if I use it.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good Travico.

One of our daughters is due in Feb too with their second. No crib coming from this gramps though.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I did not do too much today in the shop after waking up at noon from working nights. I sanded the routed deer board and glued two of the logs on the frame. I also sanded some of the spindle logs for the slide gate, but the kids and grandkids came over, so the shop work stopped for today. I am at work now, so tomorrow I will do a little more.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

It has been a busy few days, but not much in the shop. This morning was the only time I got to work in the shop. This afternoon I had to go put tires on the car and that took 4 hours. The first pic is of the routed deer head board with the log frame glued around it. The second pic is of the board, glued to the logs that will hold it on the bed. I had the frame logs too long, and had to work at shorting them down, so the top and bottom logs would fit in the post tenon holes.





I have started remaking the slide gate top rail log that the latches go in. I have to work the next five days at the plant job, so not much is going to get done.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm loving this thread and your build! That's going to be a fine crib!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I finally got out to the shop around 1 PM this evening. I sanded on the log spindles for the slide gate and I welded up the latches for the slide gate. I made them out of the old crank, for the jack, from my 1978 GMC. It was my first new truck and the truck I had when the wife and I got married. The truck is long gone, but being the ******* I am, I don't usually throw away too much. I felt it would be cool to have something in the crib, from something earlier in our marriage. I did take a couple of pics, but did not have time to upload them, as I am at work tonight. I will try to do it tomorrow.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

I really like that tenon jig......may have to try that. The cutters are horribly expensive, a buddy of mine has them but I hate borrowing them all the time.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks good. I mused at making rustic furniture, but all we have around here is W. Red Cedar and W. Pine. Too much branches to work with. Were you logs Kiln dried. Oh yea, a cabin in Montana, I'm jealous.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

DJG, I think the logs were mostly air dried. There is hardly any humidity in Montana, so everything stays dry. Now, in Louisiana, that is a whole different ball game. The logs are dry, but I do not have a moister meter to check. The logs are fairly light in weight. Today, I woke up at noon and went out to the shop and painted the latches. The first pic is of the old jack handle laid out and marked to be cut.



The 2nd pic is of the latches welded together. One for each side of the gate.



I did have a pic of the latches painted, but I guess I did not upload it. The latch is going to slide, horizontally, with a spring to make it push from the slide gate into the bed log, that runs vertical, the slide gate runs up against. I will take pictures as I make it on my off days. I am at work tonight.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I will have to probably cut the latches down some, as I build the gate. I made them a little bigger than I really need. I am probably painting them too early also. The only part you should see, is the handle sticking out from the log. The spring, and top part of the slide "T" will be hid in the log. I plan to put a small log/stick on the end of the handle, where your hand goes to work the latch.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That is an AWESOME looking build. Thanks for letting us share it with you.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

This is a great build Travico. I like the table saw tennon cutting jig. I would not have thought about doing that.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I tooooooooooooo, LOVE this build.

I like the RUSTIC look/feel, and the METHODS you are using to build it. 

When we owned our hardware store in the 70's -90's I met a fellow that made a mini machine shop all from scratch. I mean he had no power tools, he first built a FORGE, then carved some bucks/patterns, then poured aluminum parts to make a drill press. All aluminum was pop cans he found along the road. He made one tool after another, and I mention this because some of the tricks used in this build remind me of his determination. 

GOOD FOR YOU/US.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I spent all day in the shop Friday working on the crib. My first two pics, show a test DOVETAIL cut, I was going to use.





I decided not to use the dovetail cut, since the MEAT of the wood, on each side of the cut, was too thin for my liking. This was going to be the slide run for the crib gate. I opted for the STRAIGHT bit cut. It gave it more meat and was easier to cut.



I have not done the cut yet on the slide gate, but I did work on where the latch is going to go. The next two pics show the latch cut in the log and the latch laying in the cut. 





I had to run to the hardware store to get a long 7/16 inch drill bit. Where you see the latch in the wood, I had to drill down further in the log, so to have a place to put the spring and some of the metal latch.

After drilling out the hole, I glued up the slide gate. I next worked on the plywood board, that will hold the mattress. The plywood board will also have pins in it to help hold the crib together, as in not letting the slide gate come out of its slide rail. I did put a log under where the slide gate will go to serve as a stop for the gate and to also hold the crib together. The next pic is where I drilled the holes for the pins in the crib part that hold the plywood.



The next pic is of the plywood laying down, with the hole drilled and the white plastic insert I will put in the plywood, after the material is wrapped on the plywood.



Here is a closer pic of the plywood with the insert and the hole.



I did paint the plastic inserts BLACK. 




While the slide gate was drying from the glue up, I had the two log post that will take the slide cut. As you can see, they will not have a tenon cut, but have a half moon cut, to fit around the log. As Charles Neil always say, SNEAK UP ON IT, well, I cut the first log too short by almost a 1/4 inch, with sanding and such to make it fit tight. I cut the logs this way, as I did not want the slide to show, where as the tenon cut would have allowed it to show.



I just have it slightly in the log to show you the cut I made. I may have to sand a little more, but the gate was still drying and I did not want to fool with it much. I am at work this weekend, so Tuesday will be my next day back in the shop. Hopefully, the crib will be finished on that day.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Looking good!

Cant wait 'til Tuesday...


----------



## Dewood (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice process tutorial. I'm always interested in "new to me" techniques. I don't own a lathe and have experimented with methods of making things round using the tools I have. Table saw, drill pressa and router. I'm making note of the table saw tenon technique.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Chamfer said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Cant wait 'til Tuesday...


+1, it does look good.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

That's coming along in style, :thumbsup::thumbsup:. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

It is Tues and I was out in the shop, most of the day. The first pic is of one of the slide rail logs getting the SLIDE grove cut in it.



This next pic is of the grove cut.



This pic is of the slide log laid up in the gate.



This pic has the latch laying in it, with the slide log also laying in position.



This pic is where I am fitting the male part of the slide into the groove.



This pic shows the male slide attached to the crib. When the gate is on, you will not be able to see this part.



This pic shows the slide post and latches installed on the gate. The dowel pins sticking up are glued in to hold the slide logs in place. I will cut and sand them off the next time I am in the shop.



I am working tomorrow overtime at work, so no shop time. I should be back in the shop Thurs morning.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I also started a new log project this evening. I will start a new build post. You cannot make a crib, without a CHANGING TABLE. I had enough logs over to make it. His is a pic of me starting on the leg post. I cut a 90 degree wedge out to hold side boards.

This first pic is of the first cut of the wedge.



This next pic is of the wedges cut out of the legs, with feet left on the legs.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

This build just keeps getting better and better! :thumbsup:

Wish I had some of your welding skills... Nice fabrication work there. :yes:


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow! This is coming along nicely. I know its a bit early in the build but what are you thinking about finishing it with?


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

My son-in-law is going to finish it and I have no idea.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

After waking up around noon, from working nights, I have been out in the shop. I took some pictures of the crib, 99 percent finished. The first pic is of the crib with the slide gate up.



The black tape on the bottom right leg, is holding a small piece that wanted to break off, that I glued on. I had to do some adjusting on the crib, by sanding and cutting, to get the gate to fit better. I need to do a touch up sanding. I also need to cover the plywood the mattress is going on. I will make some wood knobs to go on the metal latch handles. The left latch slides and springs back very good. The right latch, kinda slides a little rough. They work fine though. The second pic is of the slide gate down.



The next pic is of the crib, with the slide gate down, at an angle to catch the routed out deer.



I am going to start a new Thread on the Changing Table Chest of Drawers. I will post a pic of the crib, when son-in-law has it finished and the plywood is covered.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does look good, I love the log look. 

If you don't want the posts that sit on the floor to chip when slid across the floor, you can run a round over with your router around each post that sits on the floor. Just a thought.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Really nice Travico! The gate isnt what I had pictured but thats pretty slick, I like it.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I have been debating about running a ROUND OVER on the post ends or something. I was hoping his finish would seal or glue together all the wood to prevent this. This crib is really heavy to slide around. I even considered putting wheels on it at one time.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

That turned out so nice Travico, thanks for sharing the project.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Took the Log Crib to my daughters house today. her husband is going to put a clear finish on it. I am posting two pics of it at her house. Once it is finished, I will post a final pic. I have been working on the Log Baby Changing Table and have been working overtime. I hope to work on it tomorrow, after I wake up from sleeping. I am at work tonight and the next two nights.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Looking good. Cant wait to see the finish.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Here is the final pic of the Log Crib, finished with a clear sprayed on finish, set up at my daughters house. I don't know what finished he used.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

That is just so nice Travico. I just showed it to my daughter who is expecting her second child in February, she loves it but I'm glad she doesn't want one, I think it would be a little much for me to build. 

Once again, so nice!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It did finish out really nice, looks great.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

AWesome!!!


----------

